# Pics of DecalGirl skins



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Reviewed here.



















1 K2i skin for my daughter's Kindle: VanGogh's Starry Night, matte
1 iPhone skin for me: Song of the Sky, matte
2 LG Shine skins for both daughters: Turquoise Plaid and Birth of an Idea, both glossy
2 iPod Nano skins for both daughters: VanGogh's Starry Night and Unity, both glossy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great collection. Love everything.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow nice! I'm enjoying my Kindle's skin -- and impressed with the quality. I'm thinking about getting one for my phone. The coordinating wallpapers are awesome!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Can I hijack this thread and request more pictures of everyone's DecalGirl skins here? I just love seeing what they look like in real life and with the Kindle 3 coming soon, I need some skinning ideas. I know there are lots of photos of DG skins all over the forum, but this thread has the perfect title and it would be nice to have one thread for them. I'd love to see skins on all devices, not just Kindles. Also, please post only photos of actual skins you own/have owned and not the images from DG's site. Also remember to tell us the name of the design.

Lisa M, yours look amazing! Song of the Sky has won me over, I need to stick it onto something right now!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's mine:









I really love it, but I'm going to browse some of the other purple skins to see if I can find one that matches my cover a bit better. Need a deeper purple.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

This is my newest skin that I received the day before I found about the K3. I believe it's called Peacock Sky.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the Peacock Sky!! I hope they make that for the K3!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh that's gorgeous! I love the matching phone skin, too.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I love the Peacock Sky!! I hope they make that for the K3!


You can order any design for any device. I believe they charge $5.00 more. 
deb


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine is Turbulent Dreams- it is a bit more vibrant than it appears in the pics... lots of great color variation


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone, this is great! I've been going through every single DG design, one by one. I open them up fully, because you can't always tell what it looks like from the thumbnail. I save the images I like in a folder called "DecalGirl Favourite Designs". Once I'm done, I can just check that folder and the latest designs when deciding which new skin to order. I've already picked out a new design for my Wii.

Kcmay, if you're looking for a darker purple, consider Arabian Night. Hmm, now that I looked at it again, that actually looks really great on a Wii as well! It's so hard to pick one design!

Kimbertay (kcmay and kimbertay, you're not related, are you? ), I saw your skin in the DG coupon thread and I am sooooo jealous! I love it to bits! I will definitely be using that artist some day, I like the blues she uses and I have a thing for peacocks.

Drenee is correct about the $5 extra for a custom design. Let me explain how it works so you don't make the same mistake as one of the girls who left a comment on DG's site!

DecalGirl has nearly 2000 designs in their gallery. They have blank templates for each device. Now obviously it would be a lot of work for their designers to sit and position 2000 designs on each and every device template. So what they do is they put up a couple of popular designs in the device gallery, but leave us the option of ordering any design for any device. You pay $5 extra for a designer to position your chosen design on the device template in a pleasing way. I've noticed that they really take care to make it look pretty and display the design in the best possible way, they don't just copy-paste the design onto the template and call it a day.

As soon as the design has been placed on that template, they add it to the device gallery for other people to order, because the work has been done now. You paid a $5 rush charge to make sure that design became available as soon as possible. One girl on DG's site didn't realise this, so she left a comment requesting a $5 refund, because the design she wanted was now listed in the device gallery, following her order. That's because SHE ORDERED IT! 

The nice thing is that, when we order custom skins, that design becomes available to everyone, so pay the $5 extra so that we can all have more options.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG!! I found my next skin: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/32788










The colors make my eyes _sing_!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Prazzie said:


> The nice thing is that, when we order custom skins, that design becomes available to everyone, so pay the $5 extra so that we can all have more options.


Exactly! DH wanted something with basketball. I paid the extra money and now it's available for others to enjoy!

KC--I love that one! It instantly cheers you up!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Here are the two Kindle skins I've had thus far:
Peacock Feathers









Before the Storm (Excuse the flash)
















And here is the DecalGirl skin I have on my Nokia N900 at the moment:

Match Head
















Match Head looks really great on Kindles, as well. I also have an extra skin for my phone still in the packaging. I plan to change my skin as soon as my phone's screen protector becomes scratched enough to warrant a change. I'll modify this post to add more DG skins as I get them.

It's much nicer to see what the printed skins look like in real life, rather than as a shiny mock-up image on the site.

*New Addition*

I felt like a change today. Frozen Dreams by Iveta Abolina.










Now I get to order a new skin for the next change!


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow excellent!


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

How do the skins stick? When you change it does it leave any residue? Is it hard to apply or have bubbles in it like the screen protectors on phones?


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

There's no adhesive -- they're like clings. I put on my first one just a couple weeks ago, and got it on right the first try. It was surprisingly easy to put on!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The skins do not leave a residue when they are removed.  It is nothing like the screen protectors on phones.  I have put four Kindle skins on and they all have went on very easily with patience.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Prazzie said:


> Before the Storm


I may have just found my skin for my K3... This with the orange Amazon or the Oberon black Rose?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

At one time I had this skin on the front of my Kindle:









And this one on the back:


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

I love the skins from decal girl. I wonder though, if you have a skin that is busy or loud in color, if it distracts from your reading on the screen.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had the same thought, harpangel, when I got my skin.  But I find that I don't even notice it's there.  
deb


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

harpangel36 said:


> How do the skins stick? When you change it does it leave any residue? Is it hard to apply or have bubbles in it like the screen protectors on phones?


The back of the skin has got this texture, almost like a pattern of tiny circles. This creates "channels" for air to escape, preventing bubbles. It's not hard to apply, because it doesn't bond immediately, so you can pull it off and reposition it and lift parts and stick them down again until it's perfect. If you leave the skin on for a day, it bonds to the device like a second skin. I've never seen a corner starting to peel on a DecalGirl skin.

When I had to remove mine, I had a difficult time trying to lift up a corner, it really adheres. It stuck to the metallic back of my Kindle like a trooper, I practically had to wrestle it off. It came off the plastic front much easier. Perhaps I'm just a weakling due to never having to lift heavy books anymore, though. It leaves no residue. I took a picture during my last removal, you can see for yourself, no residue, after 9 months. The line running across it is an imprint from the Kindle.










Luvmy4brats, orange! I was eyeing that orange cover myself, it's gorgeous. That skin combo is hilarious and so much fun!

Harpangel36, as you can see above, my first Kindle skin was the very vibrant Peacock Feathers. I was also worried that it would distract me, to the extent that I had the skin on as my desktop background, to "get used to it", lol! The fact is, once you start reading a book, the skin disappears. I wouldn't hesitate, get the design you like best.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I just removed my first skin. Taking Luv's advice, I used the low setting of my blow dryer on the back skin. It cane off easily.

Luv, nice skin!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> At one time I had this skin on the front of my Kindle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having seen the back of your Kindle, I NOW know why the DecalGirl thing it's called a "skin."


----------



## sully5live (Jun 9, 2010)

This is my K2 with DecalGirl "Zen Revisited" skin and Oberon Bold Celtic cover.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

sully5live, wow! That is gorgeous! Great, once again I find myself on the Oberon site, considering giving in.


----------

